# Mine Road and Storm King Highway



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Did my first ride of the year over Storm King highway and first ever over Mine Road(which is open and not being shelled by West Point). Highly recommended ride. Incredible views and well worth the time. I may post photos later. For now they are only on my Strava.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome stuff!!! I really need to start exploring the northern counties. Any tips for heading out there from SI? Guess I would start out in Manhattan?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

You could start from the G.W. bridge on either the New York or New Jersey side or decide to drive and start at any point along the route. Some people park near Piermont, Nyack or Rockland Lake etc before starting a more manageable sized route but there are countless locations from which to start your ride.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Trek_5200 has everything correct.

You can ride from GWB and park the car somewhere on the NJ side. Simply take the Goethals out and TPK northbound. If you skip the Fort Lee exit and merge onto the Palisades Parkway you can head north and ride from the Nyack area...or just screw it, treat yourself, ride to Harriman park and make that your jump off point. You can do Bear summit, put in 50 miles exploring the park and then go across the bridge.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

There's a lot of good stuff after Bear Mountain. Storm King is just one of those destinations. Lots of riders from NY and NJ view Bear Mountain as the furthest they would want to go out and deprive themselves.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Considering most do not own cars and start somewhere in Manhattan, do you blame them? Doing Bear and back is a decent sized ride.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Bear Mt parking lot is 10 miles from my house. I've never been past it


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

9W9W said:


> Considering most do not own cars and start somewhere in Manhattan, do you blame them? Doing Bear and back is a decent sized ride.


Train. Metro North offers a bike pass for what I think is $10. That and a train ticket opens up Westchester, Putnam, Dutchess , Ulster, Green and Orange County. I myself started taking the train Harlem 125th two summers ago and bike the new paltz area several times each summer. during the fall and spring I sometimes use the train on one leg of my trip. If I plan to do repeats up Bear Mountain the train is the only practical option since the ride to and from eats into too much of the targeted ride.


----------

